# Catching bait in SW,Ohio



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys.Im looking to catch some bait for an all night catfish trip.Like to get some bluegills.Any ideals on how to do that in a timely fashion?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Where are you catfishing?


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

I usually fish Cowan like or East Fork Lake. I live in Goshen and work from there to Xenia.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Worm and a small hook is hard to beat at any small pond.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah that's true.Ive asked 2 people today to fish there ponds and they don't want me taking out bluegills.


----------

